# Oculus Rift - MiniRev - TOUCH IST DA !



## lenne0815 (21. Mai 2016)

*Sie ist endlich vollendet !*

Heute sind die Touch Controller endlich gekommen und meine Wette ist aufgegangen, ich habe damals beim Verkauf der Vive darauf spekuliert das die Touch Controller, auch wenn es zu dem Zeitpunkt noch lange hin war, so großartig werden wie sie es nun auch wirklich geworden sind.

Verpackung: Nach wie vor gut ( besser als z.b. Microsoft nen Surface Pro Verpackt ) Allerdings ist die Verpackung der Rift selber immer noch das beste was mir je untergekommen ist.

*Ersteinrichtung

*Hatte bereits viele Spiele im Vorfeld runtergeladen, d.h. blieb nur noch die Hardware einzurichten, gewohnt unkompliziert zu machen, nach 5 min stand das Setup da ( in meinem Fall wie von Oculus vorgeschlagen mit 2 Frontkameras auf dem Schreibtisch da die dritte für Roomscale erst nächste Woche kommt )

*Oculus Home

*Ist mittlerweile deutlich Erwachsener geworden, vor allen dingen gibts mittlerweile ne halbwegs nutzbare Freundesliste und, ganz wichtig, Benutzerwertungen der angebotenen Spiele.
Da man auch ohne Probleme SteamVR nutzen kann, kann man sich für das jeweilige Interface im Grunde frei entscheiden.

*Eindrücke zu den Controllern:

*Generell: Schwarzer Kunststoff mit jeder Menge Technik drinnen ( Ifixit Teardown ) Sieht hochwertig aus, fühlt sich hochwertig an und den Löchern nach zu urteilen die bereits in Rigipswände geschlagen wurden halten sie auch was sie versprechen.

Unter der Haube: Sämtliche Buttons, der Griff und eine kleine Ablagefläche neben ab / xy haben kapazitive Sensoren, d.h. weiss der Controller immer ob gerade ein Finger aufliegt oder nicht, dass ermöglicht im Gegensatz zur Vive, dass man quasi seine Hand benutzen kann, in allen bisher ausprobierten Spielen sieht man anstatt des Controllers einfach seine eigenen Hände, so entsteht ein völlig anderer Eindruck als bei der Vive.
Ein Magnetdeckel sorgt für leichtes Tauschen der einzelnen AA Zelle, bisher gibt es aber noch keine Hinweise wie lange genau eine hält, in Testets review Video waren die Controller nach einer Woche Benutzung noch voll ( zumindest laut Oculus Home Anzeige )

Haptik: leicht angerauter Kunsstoff an den Griffen, Spiegelnd glatte Fläche um die Thumbsticks herum, glatter Zeigefinger Trigger ( hätte mmn auch angeraut sein können ) und ebenfalls glatter Ringfinger "Grip" Trigger. 
Der Controller als ganzes liegt perfekt in der Hand, viel mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.

Tracking: 270° perfektes Tracking ( Die 360 werden in ca einer Woche getestet. ) Keinerlei Jitter, Verzögerungen oder Floating, exakt so gut wie das Tracking der Rift selber.


*Software / Spiele:

*Generell ist man mit dem Oculus Headset zur Zeit deutlich besser aufgestellt, einerseits hat man die mmn deutlich bessere Hardware, andererseits ist das Oculus eigene Spieleportfolio gross und von hoher Qualität, zudem kann man alle SteamVR Titel direkt mitnutzen, Oculus Taktik Spielentwicklern Finanziell unter die Arme zu greifen und dafür Zeitexklusivität zu bekommen ist voll aufgegangen.Bisher erst 2 eingehender getestet:

Cryteks "the Climb" is eh nix für mich, nagut ist beim Bundle dabei. 3 Stunden später das erste mal das Headset wieder abgesetzt, genial.

Dead and Buried, Im Horde modus vergleichbar mit vielen anderen Wave shootern die es mittlerweile gibt, allerdings mit sehr knackigem, forderndem Gameplay Welches für Teamplay und Bosskämfe spezielle Mechaniken einsetzt die ich z.T. noch nicht ganz gerafft habe  Im Vs modus rückt man als gewinnendes Team position für Position bis zur gegnerischen Basis vor, d.h. verändern sich Deckungen und Gegner Standorte dauernd.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Ok, da man heute ja möglichst jeden Senf publik macht, hier meine Eindrücke zur ( Endlich angekommen ) Rift:

Verpackung: Mir ist noch nie ein Produkt untergekommen welches derart gut eingepackt war, das tut zwar absolut nichts zur Sache, aber in dem Moment, in dem mir klar wurde, dass der Haltestrick  federgelagert wieder in die Verpackungsbox zurückgezogen wird, habe ich leise Engelsfanfaren gehört.

Weiter im Text, analog zum mittlerweile doch recht ausgewachsenem Vive Review von mir zum direkten Vergleich.

*
Ersteinrichtung:


*Oculus Home hatte ich schon vorher installiert, HMD und Cam angeschlossen, funktioniert. Ähhh.... ja, genau so, 2min Aufwand.


*Oculus Home:

*Schickes Zimmer, bisher ausser zum starten von apps nutzlos, Virtual Desktop ist ein muss bei der Rift.

*Eindrücke zum HMD:

*Passform: Aufgesetzt, passt beinahe, Straps eingestellt, passt perfekt.

Sweetspot: Deutlich grösser als bei der Vive, beinahe die gesamten Displays werden scharf dargestellt, zum Rand hin nimmt nur Chromatic Aberration zu, die Schärfe lässt kaum nach.

SDE: Welch Offenbarung ! nach wie vor klar erkennbar, im Gegensatz zur Vive lassen sich Supixel nun aber wirklich nichtmehr ausmachen, grade an scharfen Kanten eine massive Verbesserung.

GOD Rays: Exakt wie bei der Vive, sobald man drin ist absolut kein Problem.

FoV: Kleiner als bei der Vive, wird allerdings zugunsten einer höheren Pixeldichte erkauft, da man davon ausgehen kann das der nächste Auflösungsschritt nicht vor ~1280 Gtx passiert mmn die zur Zeit bessere Lösung, das mehr an Bildqualität ist wichtiger.

IPD: Kann man einstellen, habe aber bisher keinen wirklichen Unterschied feststellen können, unser Hirn scheint sehr gut darin zu seinen nicht 100% konvergierende Bilder wieder zusammenzuschustern. Im gegensatz zur Vive bietet OcHome ein kleines Testbild mit dem man die IPD halbwegs richtig einstellen kann.

Fresnel Artefakte: Durch die Mini-Ridges nicht vorhanden.

ATW: generell völligst unterbewertet, meiner Meinung nach eines des Killer Features der Rift, Vives Reprojection funktioniert nicht annähernd so gut.

Verarbeitung / genereller Eindruck: Meine Ray Bans und Gucci Handtäschchen lasse ich ab jetzt zuhause, ich laufe nurnoch mit der Rift durch die Stadt.

*Komfort:

*Massiv viel besser als die Vive, bei Kopfdrehungen hat man nichtmehr das Gefühl das man jedes mal eine nicht zu unterschätzende Masse in Bewegung versetzen muss, auf und absetzen geht viel schneller, hin und hergerücke des HMDs entfällt beinahe komplett.

*Tracking / Controller

*Keine getrackten controller ? Ernsthaft Oculus ? Ich hoffe mal da wird schon in Bälde nachgelegt, die Rift ist das klar bessere Headset, aber ohne Roomscale trotzdem nur Leuten zu empfehlen die auf jeden Fall auf darauf verzichten können.

Ab davon ist das Tracking der Rift tatsächlich sogar besser, den ständigen, immerwährenden Jitter der Vive gibt es nicht. 
Ist allerdings auch schwer zu beschreiben, bei der Vive, in Spielen wie auch im SteamVR Menü, kommt es einem so vor, als würde man ständig leicht Schwimmen.

Hier ein Video das die Problematik gut zeigt: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVQQ5o00jkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wenn man mit der Rift vorm Rechner sitzt kommt einem das Tracking so vor als würde man mit einer Stahlstange die Maus bewegen, absolut kein Jitter o.ä.

*Integrierte Kamera:
*
Fehlt definitiv

*Anbindung eines Mobiltelefons:

*Ich kann nichtmal vernünftig Freunde adden 

*Kopfhörer:

*Extrem gut, klanglich durchaus mit meinen DT 770 zu vergleichen ( Weniger Tiefen vllt.), mit dem Vorteil, dass es viel viel bequemer ist das Headset aufzusetzen und man danach nicht noch blind nach Kopfhörern suchen muss. Desweiteren hat man bei der Vive das Gefühl man wäre völlig von der Aussenwelt abgeschnitten, durch das offene Design der Rift Kopfhörer hört man Nebengeräusche noch gut durch.

*Software / Spiele:*

Eve Valkyrie: wer CSGO mag wird Eve lieben, verbindet hartes, repetitives DM / TDM / Domination mit grindigen Elementen, genau mein Ding, irwann soll auch noch eine Singleplayer Kampagne nachgereicht werden, bin sehr gespannt.

War Thunder: ATW  führt dazu, dass man auf einmal mit einer 970 alles high / on perfekt flüssig spielen kann,  der korrekte Warp ohne Revive verbannt Aliasing Probleme.

*Performance:* ATW 

*Fazit:

*Ein Glück habe ich die Rift nicht direkt verkauft, das HMD ist in allen Bereichen der Vive klar überlegen, wenn nicht Roomscale wäre.

Im Gegensatz zur Vive kann man hier nicht bedenkenlos zuschlagen, ich persönlich spiele wieder mehr seated Sachen, allerdings möchte ich auch nicht auf die Roomscale Option verzichten.


*Vergleich zur Vive:
*
Zum Testen habe ich auf der Vive SteamVRs Desktop Viewer angeschmissen, für die Rift Virtual Desktop.  ( Beide Headsets laufen gleichzeitig auf einem PC )


Nach einer Einstellsession um beide möglichst gleich erscheinen zu lassen, c.a. eine Stunde lang immer wieder die Headsets getauscht, da man sich manche Dinge wirklich diverse Male anschauen muss um einen guten Eindruck zu bekommen.

Fov: Vive leicht grösser, allerdings musste ich diverse Male hin und herswitchen um den Unterschied rauszuarbeiten, seltsamerweise ist der Linsenauschnitt gefühlt gleich gross, hintenraus kommt aber trotzdem ein etwas höherer Fov bei der Vive. Das muss irgendwie mit dem Warping der Linsen zusammenhängen, ist ein schwer zu beschreibender Effekt.

Pixeldichte: In dem gewählten Abstand / Winkel wirkt die Pixeldichte der Rift c.a. 2 mal höher als die der Vive. Das ist ein ziemlicher Hammer. Erklärbar wird das ganze durch diverse Design Entscheidungen auf seiten der Rift:

-Man sieht Vertikal die gesamten Displays, dass führt dazu, dass man das innere des "Sichtkanals" der Linsen und Displays verbindet, erkennen kann. 

-Horizontal kann man beinahe bis zu den Rändern schauen, z.b. war bei Doom noch health etc am unteren Rand erkennbar, der Rand des Displays aber nichtmehr.

Bei der Vive ist ein wesentlich kleinerer Teil der Displays zu sehen, d.h. werden auch die verfügbaren Pixel schlechter ausgenutzt, dafür aber auch keine erkennbaren Displayränder.

-Overlap: bei der Rift werden beide Blickwinkel nicht zu 100% überlappt, d.h. kann auch nicht das gesamte Sichtfeld Stereo sehen ( nur c.a. 85% ) wenn man die Brille aufhat ist es allerdings nicht zu erkennen, welcher Teil des Bildes Stereo ist, welcher nicht. ( wenn man in der Brille so weit nach aussen schaut wird ein Auge bereits durch den Rand der Linse geblockt )
Das führt dazu, dass man durch diese monoskopische horizontale Fov Erhöhung, das Bild enger warpen kann, als man es bei 100% Overlap könnte, dies sollte ( soweit ich durchgestiegen bin ) zu einem beinahe linearen Anstieg der wahrgenommenen Pixeldichte in Relation zum geringeren Overlap führen.

Insgesamt kommen wir so aber immer noch nicht zu dem massiven Unterschied der sich in der desktop Sicht zeigt. Wo die Vive zerfaserte Blöcke zeigt ist bei der Rift die Schrift noch klar lesbar, wo die Rift grade noch Lesbar erscheint, zeigt die Vive garnichts oder einen leichten grauschleier.

Also, weitere Einflüsse:

-SS wird hier einen Einfluss haben, VD rendert mit 2x, das steamvr Overlay mmn nur 1x allerdings würde auch höheres SS die sehr kleinen Schriften bei der Vive nicht leserlicher machen, da einfach zu wenig Pixel da sind.

-Displays: Bei der Vive stechen grade die roten Subpixel deutlich hervor, weisse Flächen / Schrift fransen immer deutlich rot aus. Die Rift zeigt dieses Verhalten kaum ist dafür aber generell leicht dunkler ( mmn etwas Augenschonender, aber das ist persönliche Präferenz ). Ich denke, dass das damit zusammenhängt wie Oculus die Displays antreibt, für die weniger hellen roten Subpixel müssen im Vergleich die anderen Basisfarben stärker angetrieben werden da sie im Verhältnis zu rot weniger Fläche einnehmen.

Anderes:

God Rays- In Spielen wie bereits gesagt noch nicht störend aufgefallen, in der Desktop Ansicht leicht intrusiver als die Vive Kombi aus weniger God Rays / Fresnel Artefakten.

Ich denke, dass einem das mehr an Schärfe wirklich erst klar wird, wenn man die beiden Headsets schnell wechselnd vergleicht. 
Dass die Rift schärfer ist war mir gleich klar, wieviel schärfer hat mich komplett überrascht.



Nach Stundenlangem Gefummel ist es mit auch gelungen das ganze halbwegs in Bilder zu fassen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze in BW und mit Lineal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zeigt einen relativ kleinen Ausschnitt aus Virtual Desktop, um die Aufnahme nicht zu verfälschen habe ich die beiden Desktops so weit wie nur irgend möglich identisch ausgerichtet und mit denselben Cam settings fotografiert.


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Oculus Rift - Erste Eindrücke*

Ganz nett.
Aber da immer noch Facebook und jetzt auch noch mit weiteren DRM Maßnahmen: für mich wird's nach wie vor die vive


----------



## Schnurres (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Oculus Rift - Erste Eindrücke*

Mein Problem ist eher, dass in der aktuellen Wohnung kein Platz für die Vive ist. Also wäre Rift interessant, aber die machen sich derzeit immer unbeliebter.


----------



## lenne0815 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Oculus Rift - Erste Eindrücke*



Schnurres schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist eher, dass in der aktuellen Wohnung kein Platz für die Vive ist. Also wäre Rift interessant, aber die machen sich derzeit immer unbeliebter.



Vllt hilft dir mein Nachschlag bezüglich der Displays bei der Kaufentscheidung


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Oculus Rift - Erste Eindrücke*



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Vllt hilft dir mein Nachschlag bezüglich der Displays bei der Kaufentscheidung



nett zu lesen, aber imho ist nichts was dort erwähnt wird es wert ein properitäres system, das versucht die technik zu vereinnahmen, auch nur mit 1 cent zu unterstützen


----------



## lenne0815 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Oculus Rift - Erste Eindrücke*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> nett zu lesen, aber imho ist nichts was dort erwähnt wird es wert ein properitäres system, das versucht die technik zu vereinnahmen, auch nur mit 1 cent zu unterstützen



Sagt der Mensch mit ner Titan X  Der Aufschrei bezüglich Physx etc etc etc war ähnlich gross und am Ende haben doch alle das technisch bessere Produkt gekauft. 

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, warum nutzt du Windows, DirectX ist proprietär, dadurch dass Microsoft es nicht für Linux portiert wird ein nicht geringer Teil des Marktes abgespalten. Steam, die DRM Höllenmaschine, beim Start sorgte das damals für ganze Stauseen aus Tränen und schau dir an was draus geworden ist. 

Solange sich die Story auf; Oculus Home hat nicht nachvollziehbarerweise drm geadded, welches 2 stunden später gecrackt wurde, beschränkt, würde ich das auf garkeinen Fall meiner Kaufentscheidung zugrundelegen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Oculus Rift - Erste Eindrücke*



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Sagt der Mensch mit ner Titan X


hätte gern ne titan x, hab ich aber nicht da nicht überzeugend genug zum upgraden von meiner first gen titan, warte grade auf passende 4k und 3d grafikkarten .... so ab nächstem jahr schau ich mich wieder um bis dahin ist die titan ohne probleme ausreichend  



> Der Aufschrei bezüglich Physx etc etc etc war ähnlich gross und am Ende haben doch alle das technisch bessere Produkt gekauft.


... wenn du beispiele für proprietäre Software willst, kommst du nicht weiter wenn du ein abschaltbares Feature als beispiel heranziehst das nicht verhindert das eine Software auch ohne nvidia graka läuft, physx abschalten und schon läufts auch ohne hack auf amd, wohoo gibts den haken beim occulus drm oder muss man sich wieder strafbar machen weil ich eine drm Maßnahme umgehe/aushebel ?!?!  



> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, warum nutzt du Windows, DirectX ist proprietär, dadurch dass Microsoft es nicht für Linux portiert wird ein nicht geringer Teil des Marktes abgespalten.


wo wird was abgespalten ?  frag die Spielehersteller warum sie ihre Software nicht auf OpenGL oder in Zukunft auch Vulkan portieren niemand kann gezwungen werden seine eigene Technik allen frei zur Verfügung zu stellen, warum auch ?!?!? ms hat doch directx genau deshalb entwickelt um mit einer einfacheren Möglichkeit spiele zu entwickeln und damit die programmierer in ihren bann gezogen. Ab dem zeitpunkt hätten die linuxentwickler oder des opengl konsortium ihre techniken weiterentwickeln müssen um konkurrenzfähiger  zu bleiben, haben sie nicht und opengl und andere alternativen Schnittstellen waren fast ausgestorben.
genau sowenig sehe ich des verbesserte tracking der vive als drm etc... an, wenn ein spiel diese benötigt, ist es an occulus ein passendes tracking zu ermöglichen dies wird weder verhindert noch unterbunden.



> Steam, die DRM Höllenmaschine, beim Start sorgte das damals für ganze Stauseen aus Tränen und schau dir an was draus geworden ist.
> Solange sich die Story auf; Oculus Home hat nicht nachvollziehbarerweise drm geadded welches 2 stunden später gecrackt wurde beschränkt, würde ich das auf garkeinen Fall meiner Kaufentscheidung zugrundelegen.



wo hab ich was gegen drm geschrieben ?!?!?

ich habe was gegen proprietär geschrieben, das jemand sich seinen eigenen Mikrokosmos abstecken will den man sonst nicht betreten kann auch wenn die technischen mittel dieser hergeben würden. das beinhaltet software wo krampfhaft versucht wird, auch mit zweifelhaften drm maßnamen, zu verhindern das sie außerhalb des eigenen Kosmos genutzt werden kann.
eine Beschränkung läuft nicht mit identischer Technik anderer Hersteller ist das was ich anpranger. nicht das wine Entwickler nicht in der lage sind die directx zu decompilieren. dein beispiel würde ja bedeuten das directx oder eine 99,9% kompatible Technik für Linux verfügbar ist aber die Verbreitung von Spielen von ms per update verhindert wird .... 

ich rede von firmen die verhindern das man einen Microcomputer als Datenträger benutzen kann,  die Software mit einem haste keine Hardware von mir starte ich erst gar nicht schalter versehen. 
in deinen beispielen würden titel mit nvidia meant .... programm oder auch physx unterstützung niemals legal auf einer amd karte laufen, egal was man tut ..... also genau der geistige und lizenztechnische müll der hier von Oculus verkauft wird,  Software die auf jedem anderen pc mit 3d-hmd auch laufen täte aber in dem Zusammenhang plötzlich als 'exclusivtitel' eine Rift benötigen, das unternehmen ist gestorben


----------



## lenne0815 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Oculus Rift - Erste Eindrücke*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> wo wird was abgespalten ?  frag die Spielehersteller warum sie ihre Software nicht auf OpenGL oder in Zukunft auch Vulkan portieren niemand kann gezwungen werden seine eigene Technik allen frei zur Verfügung zu stellen, warum auch ?!?!? ms hat doch directx genau deshalb entwickelt um mit einer einfacheren Möglichkeit spiele zu entwickeln und damit die programmierer in ihren bann gezogen. Ab dem zeitpunkt hätten die linuxentwickler oder des opengl konsortium ihre techniken weiterentwickeln müssen um konkurrenzfähiger  zu bleiben, haben sie nicht und opengl und andere alternativen Schnittstellen waren fast ausgestorben.
> genau sowenig sehe ich des verbesserte tracking der vive als drm etc... an, wenn ein spiel diese benötigt, ist es an occulus ein passendes tracking zu ermöglichen dies wird weder verhindert noch unterbunden.



Und damit hast du ziemlich genau für Oculus Massnahme argumentiert, hätte ich persönlich nicht besser machen können. 

Zum Tracking; wie schon erwähnt ist das ein zweischneidiges Schwert, die eine Seite "Seated" ist bereits deutlich besser bei der Oculus ( Bei genug Chills mach ich davon auch noch nen Video  ) und über die andere kann man bisher nur begrenzt aussagen Treffen, da kein Endkunde die Rift motion controller in der Hand hat.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Oculus Rift - MiniRev - Displayvergleich zur Vive*



> Und damit hast du ziemlich genau für Oculus Massnahme argumentiert, hätte ich persönlich nicht besser machen können.


seh ich komplett anders, aber bitte erleuchte mich, wo ich für die occulus argumentiert hätte. keines der  beispiele ist willkürlich eingeschränkt wie die rift sondern beruht wenn dann auf der Unfähigkeit der Entwickler ein entsprechendes Konkurrenzprodukt auf den markt zu bringen  



> Zum Tracking; wie schon erwähnt ist das ein zweischneidiges Schwert, die eine Seite "Seated" ist bereits deutlich besser bei der Oculus ( Bei genug Chills mach ich davon auch noch nen Video  ) und über die andere kann man bisher nur begrenzt aussagen Treffen, da kein Endkunde die Rift motion controller in der Hand hat.



es ging ja nur um das theor. beispiel die hardware unterschiede als 'properitär' anzusehen .... nicht was besser ist etc... nur das die rift dort nach hinterherhängt und es an occulus liegt das problem zu beheben, nicht das es bisher titel gibt die dieses zwingend vorraussetzen, aber wenn diese kommen und occulus hat noch nicht geliefert, ist es deren entwicklungs problem und kein properitärer shice wie sie selber abziehen 

tatsache ist, rift beschneidet die lauffähigkeit ihrer 'exclusivtitel' künstlich während vive keine exclusivtitel hat und auch nicht will. und genau deshalb ist rift ein unding das man nicht kauft


----------



## Tornhoof (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Oculus Rift - MiniRev - Displayvergleich zur Vive*

Ja der Jitter ist merkbar wenn man den Controller hinlegt und sich das Bild aufm Monitor anschaut. Grundsätzlich lässt sich der Jitter der wahrscheinlich vom akkumulierenden Fehler des IMU ausgelöst wird auch Firmware technisch noch verbessern. Aber anscheinend, ist die Serienstreuung des IMU groß genug, als dass es leute gibt die praktisch gar keinen Jitter haben (also eher <0.5mm/<0.1°) vs. Leute die sichtbar mehr haben.
Ggf. solltest du mal mit Very very rudimentary program for testing your vive's jittering : Vive nachmessen wieviel es bei dir ist und ggf. die Positionen der Lighthouses korrigieren. Im anderen Thread hast du von einem Abstand von 6m geredet, damit bist du schon außerhalb der Spezifikation. Der jitter ist auch abhängig von der Distanz zum Lighthouse.
Bei mir ist die max. Translation etwa 0.6 und die max. Rotation etwa 0.12, ich merke das nur beim Mirrorview aufm Monitor, aufm Kopf ist davon nichts merkbar.


----------



## lenne0815 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Oculus Rift - MiniRev - Displayvergleich zur Vive*



Tornhoof schrieb:


> Ja der Jitter ist merkbar wenn man den Controller hinlegt und sich das Bild aufm Monitor anschaut. Grundsätzlich lässt sich der Jitter der wahrscheinlich vom akkumulierenden Fehler des IMU ausgelöst wird auch Firmware technisch noch verbessern. Aber anscheinend, ist die Serienstreuung des IMU groß genug, als dass es leute gibt die praktisch gar keinen Jitter haben (also eher <0.5mm/<0.1°) vs. Leute die sichtbar mehr haben.
> Ggf. solltest du mal mit Very very rudimentary program for testing your vive's jittering : Vive nachmessen wieviel es bei dir ist und ggf. die Positionen der Lighthouses korrigieren. Im anderen Thread hast du von einem Abstand von 6m geredet, damit bist du schon außerhalb der Spezifikation. Der jitter ist auch abhängig von der Distanz zum Lighthouse.
> Bei mir ist die max. Translation etwa 0.6 und die max. Rotation etwa 0.12, ich merke das nur beim Mirrorview aufm Monitor, aufm Kopf ist davon nichts merkbar.



Ja, damit hatte ich es damals schon getestet und lag im Vergleich im vorderen Drittel der anderen Nutzer ( Hatte auch sync Kabel dran und A B Modus, ganzes Zimmer matt gemacht, zusätzlich zu Vorhängen noch richtige blocker Rollos ) Hat sich jetzt aber erledigt, hatte die Vive grade heute nochmal angeschmissen da doc ok ja seinen grossen Artikel zum Thema Lighthouse geschrieben hatte und ich nochmal überprüfen wollte ob ich mir den Jitter nicht einfach nur eingebildet habe, d.h. nochmal usb ports, einzelne Lighthouses etc getestet. Danach die Rift mit nur einer cam mal "Roomscale" getestet und war dann derart enttäuscht das die Vive direkt auf Kleinanzeigen gegangen ist.


----------

